# La Pronunciacion de la  " r "



## ScOrPiOnX

*Bueno si alguien puede dar unas reglas sobre la pronunciacion de la " r " italiana  por q tengo entendido  que  decir Roma / rroma / en castellano en italiano se dice  / roma /  la r sencila    pero he visto un programa italiano que por ejemplo dice rosmarino lo dice /rrosmarino /*


----------



## kirilov

Buenas,

que yo sepa, las leyes foneticas para la /r/ son las mismas en castellano que en italiano: una r sola se pronuncia fuerte entre consonante y vocal (controllo, Arno, imbroglio...) y a principio de palabra. Entre vocales suena débil (girovagare). 

La grafia rr se usa sólo entre vocales, para señalar que es fuerte (trarre, etc.)

Y ya esta!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Buenas,
es muy simple. La única diferencia está en la ere al comienzo de las palabras, que se pronuncia como ere "simple", no como erre.
La ere en "Roma" y la ere en "Bari" suenan igual. En cambio, la doble ere en "Inghilterra" suena como la erre castellana.
Espero que te ayude


----------



## ScOrPiOnX

O  sea  al  decir    en italiano    " La rosa rossa "       se diria con  la  
  r simple / la rosa rossa/ ; y no con la  rr  / la rrosa rrossa / ???


----------



## hosec

Hola...

...a mí un romano me dijo que mi profesor de italiano no tenía ni idea, que Roma no se decía /róma/, sino /rróma/. Yo, por si acaso, con mi profesor seguía diciendo /róma/, claro.


----------



## kirilov

jaj creo que no nos pondremos de acuerdo... para solucionar el tema de si es ere o erre a principio de palabra tendremos que recurrir a los dialectos... quiza algunos usan la primera, otros la segunda. 

Pero yo pondria la mano en el fuego a que nunca he oido decir /rucola/ sino /rrucola/

Fabrizio de André dice "La chiamavano bocca di /rrosa/". 

Hace falta que algun italiano dicte sentencia


----------



## ScOrPiOnX

*La  duda es como se pronuncia la  r al principio de la palabra  algunos dicen  como el castellano o sea  rr ejm Roma / rroma /  y otros  con la r sencilla  Roma / roma /  *


----------



## kirilov

para mi es /rroma/


----------



## Neuromante

Yo, que tampoco soy italiano, la R inicial la pronuncio como una sola. Sobre lo de Roma, he vivido en esa ciudad bastante tiempo y siempre la oí pronunciar Roma con una sola, de hecho fue allí donde me acostumbré a usar ese sonido inicial. Si los romanos lo pronuncian así... (Es que soy romanista de la Lazio  )

Pero ahora me surge una duda. De lo que leo en este hilo, la doble erre dentro de palabra se pronuncia como en español, con un sonido fuerte. Estaba convencido de que se hacía como las demás dobles consonantes. ¿Es distinto? ¿Se hace igual?. Es que si es como en español, llevo años intentando pronunciar un sonido que no existe


----------



## BolleBlu

Hola a todos
yo personalmente pronuncio la ere al comienzo de palabra como ere simple en todas las palabras...
Nunca leí en una gramática de italiano algo sobre la diferenciación entre ere al comienzo y ere "en el medio" de la palabra...
Pero podrían existir diferencias subjetivas en la manera de pronunciar... no sé...

(pido disculpa por mi malo español, estoy aprendiendo )


----------



## Neuromante

BolleBlu said:


> Hola a todos
> yo personalmente pronuncio la ere al comienzo de palabra como ere simple en todas las palabras...
> Nunca leí en una gramática de italiano algo sobre la diferenciación entre ere al comienzo y ere "en el medio" de la palabra...
> Pero podrían existir diferencias subjetivas en la manera de pronunciar... no sé...
> 
> (pido disculpas por mi malo español, estoy aprendiendo )


Te pongo tooodas esas correcciones para que veas que tu español es bastante mejor de lo que crees  La "S" de "disculpa" es más bien estilística.

Otra cosa, la verdad es que lo de arriba es solo una escusa para postear de nuevo. Me acordé despues de cerrar el anterior post que en la versión de Mina /Creo) de "Roma nun fa la stupida sta sera" en la parte recitada del principio pronuncia Roma claramente con una sola "R"


----------



## ScOrPiOnX

*Y como es q escuche   lo pronunciacion en un  programa italiano ejm  la regina   lo pronunció**/ la rregina / ;  y no la / regina / y en una cancion  il risveglio lo pronuncia como  con la r simple *
*/ il risveglio / o es que hay reglas de pronunciacion de la r  con las diferentes vocales ? *


----------



## Neuromante

Será según la región...
Pero los dos italianos que han pasado por el hilo dicen que es una sola. Quizás sean *tres *pronunciaciones distintas sumando los dos idiomas. Piensa que nuestro sonido único para V y B nada tiene que ver con los dos suyos.


----------



## BolleBlu

Neuromante said:


> Te pongo tooodas esas correcciones para que veas que tu español es bastante mejor de lo que crees  La "S" de "disculpa" es más bien estilística.



Muchísimas gracias Neuromante por tooodas tus correcciones... ...  lo agradezco mucho.

Estoy bastante segura de que la ere inicial se pronuncia como simple, de toda manera creo que pronunciarla como simple es mucho más mejor, resulta más "italiano"... doble sonaría raro


----------



## DrLindenbrock

ScOrPiOnX said:


> *Y como es q escuche lo pronunciacion en un programa italiano ejm la regina lo pronunció**/ la rregina / ; y no la / regina / y en una cancion il risveglio lo pronuncia como con la r simple *
> */ il risveglio / o es que hay reglas de pronunciacion de la r con las diferentes vocales ? *


 
En el italiano "estándar" - lo que se oye en los informativos y lo que está reglado por los diccionarios - la R (ere) siempre es simple, excepto que en el medio de las palabras. En este último caso, puede ser simple o geminada; en el primer caso se escribe R, en el segundo se pone RR.
Hay oposición fonemática entre "caro" [Esp. 1) querido; 2) caro, costoso] y "carro" (Esp. carreta).
Finalmente, como ya he dicho, la R en Roma y la R en Bari suenan igual.

Quizás has oído dos R en la canción a causa de su ritmo.
Además, es verdad que algunos dialectos pronuncian la R inicial como en castellano, por ejemplo el siciliano.


----------



## Sicanius

Hola, 
scusatemi se cambio lingua e scrivo in italiano. Io sono siciliano ed è vero, noi pronunciamo la R iniziale come in castigliano, ma molti siciliani (almeno io) sanno che questa non è la pronuncia standard. La R iniziale in italiano standard è generalmente semplice (e non doppia). Ci sono dei contesti in cui però si crea un fenomeno conosciuto come raddoppiamento sintattatico (o fonosintattico) per cui la consontante iniziale di una parola (e quindi anche la R) viene raddoppiata in determinati contesti. I contesti principali sono due:
1) quando la parola precedente finisce per vocale accentata.
es. Roma e Milano sono due città belle (città bbelle) / tre case (tre ccase) / tre radio (tre rradio).
2) dopo alcune preposizioni e congiunzioni che originariamante in latino terminavano per consonante.
es. a Roma (a Rroma, a < ad), Maria e Fabio (Maria e Ffabio), e < et). 

Il contesto (1) si applica nella maggior parte dell'Italia centrale e meridionale (ed è in genere accettato come pronuncia standard, dato che è presente anche in Toscana). Il conesto (2) è un po' più controverso per quanto riguarda lo standard, ma è presente in molte regioni del sud e alcune del centro.

perdonate la pedanteria...


----------



## Gianma

DrLindenbrock said:


> En el italiano "estándar" - lo que se oye en los informativos y lo que está reglado por los diccionarios - la R (ere) siempre es simple, excepto que en el medio de las palabras. En este último caso, puede ser simple o geminada; en el primer caso se escribe R, en el segundo se pone RR.
> Hay oposición fonemática entre "caro" [Esp. 1) querido; 2) caro, costoso] y "carro" (Esp. carreta).
> Finalmente, como ya he dicho, la R en Roma y la R en Bari suenan igual.
> 
> Quizás has oído dos R en la canción a causa de su ritmo.  *Perfetto!*
> Además, es verdad que algunos dialectos pronuncian la R inicial como en castellano, por ejemplo el siciliano.  *Perfetto!*



¡y ya está!


----------



## Gianma

Sicanius said:


> Hola,
> scusatemi se cambio lingua e scrivo in italiano. Io sono siciliano ed è vero, noi pronunciamo la R iniziale come in castigliano, ma molti siciliani (almeno io) sanno che questa non è la pronuncia standard. La R iniziale in italiano standard è generalmente semplice (e non doppia). Ci sono dei contesti in cui però si crea un fenomeno conosciuto come raddoppiamento sintattatico (o fonosintattico) per cui la consontante iniziale di una parola (e quindi anche la R) viene raddoppiata in determinati contesti. I contesti principali sono due:
> 1) quando la parola precedente finisce per vocale accentata.
> es. Roma e Milano sono due città belle (città bbelle) / tre case (tre ccase) / tre radio (tre rradio).
> 2) dopo alcune preposizioni e congiunzioni che originariamante in latino terminavano per consonante.
> es. a Roma (a Rroma, a < ad), Maria e Fabio (Maria e Ffabio), e < et).
> 
> Il contesto (1) si applica nella maggior parte dell'Italia centrale e meridionale (ed è in genere accettato come pronuncia standard, dato che è presente anche in Toscana). Il conesto (2) è un po' più controverso per quanto riguarda lo standard, ma è presente in molte regioni del sud e alcune del centro.
> 
> perdonate la pedanteria...



Intervengo solo per confermare la correttezza di quanto scrive Sicanius.
Stavo per scrivere anch'io questi concetti, ma in spagnolo sinceramente non avrei saputo da dove iniziare...
Probabilmente il concetto del "raddoppiamento fonosintattico", che già resta difficile per gli italiani, può essere complicato per gli stranieri, però le cose stanno esattamente così.


----------



## hosec

Sicanius: fantastica spiegazione.

Grazie.


----------



## Silvia10975

Sicanius said:


> 1) quando la parola precedente finisce per vocale accentata.
> es. Roma e Milano sono due città belle (città bbelle) / tre case (tre ccase) / tre radio (tre rradio).
> 2) dopo alcune preposizioni e congiunzioni che originariamante in latino terminavano per consonante.
> es. a Roma (a Rroma, a < ad), Maria e Fabio (Maria e Ffabio), e < et).



Complimenti... non avrei saputo spiegarlo in maniera tanto chiara. Sono regole che, facendo parte del linguaggio comune, vengono apprese fin da bambini imparando a parlare senza darsene conto. Poi qualcuno ti chiede il perché...  e per fortuna arriva Sicarius che, non solo toglie tutti i dubbi, ma mi fa riflettere su quanto sia diversa la pronuncia della R nelle frasi "sono di Roma" e "perché Roma..."
Entonces, ¡muchas gracias!


----------



## kirilov

Aaaah seguramente por eso decían que yo tenía acento español... Nunca me había molestado en pronunciar así... hasta decia "sigarretta"


----------



## BolleBlu

Ringrazio Sicanius per aver fatto chiarezza... in effetti spesso non siamo consapevoli di certi meccanismi nella nostra lingua, risultano automatici.


----------



## Sicanius

BolleBlu said:


> Ringrazio Sicanius per aver fatto chiarezza... in effetti spesso non siamo consapevoli di certi meccanismi nella nostra lingua, risultano automatici.



Beh, nemmeno io ne ero consapevole prima di studiarlo!   E' normale!
Per non parlare del fatto che essendo sicialiano io raddoppio spesso le consonanti in posizione intervocalica (anche consonanti iniziali precedute da un parola che termina per vocale) (per es. Fabbio, Maria Rrita, la ddoccia, la rradio)... 
Spagnoli, lo fate anche voi?


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Complimenti per la spiegazione, Sicanius!
Dopo aver spento il computer ieri notte ho pensato appunto a come in realtà in alcuni casi la R iniziale sembri inizialmente doppia (in particolare avevo pensato a "a Roma" = /arroma/)... però ricordo anche che non mi ricordavo (ripetizione voluta...  ) che il nome di questo fenomeno fosse "raddoppiamento fotosintattico"... 
Grazie per l'illuminazione!


----------



## Silvia10975

kirilov said:


> Aaaah seguramente por eso decían que yo tenía acento español... Nunca me había molestado en pronunciar así... hasta decia "sigarretta"



È un modo "delizioso" col quale gli ispanoparlanti si distinguno dagli altri stranieri quando parlano italiano, così come la tendenza a non differenziare molto la B dalla V.
Allora mi chiedevo: quali caratteristiche distinguono gli italiani che parlano spagnolo dagli altri stranieri?
Che cosa sbagliamo comunemente nella pronuncia della lingua spagnola in modo da venir identificati come italiani (a parte gli zaini Invicta sulle spalle eheheh... bei tempi!)?
 Silvia


----------



## kirilov

> È un modo "delizioso" col quale gli ispanoparlanti si distinguno dagli altri stranieri quando parlano italiano


 
Ole bonita 



> quali caratteristiche distinguono gli italiani che parlano spagnolo dagli altri stranieri?



È difficile elencare  le caratteristiche della vostra parla... Comunque il tema mi pare buffo, e ci provero:

1. Fate le vocali moolto piu aperte di quanto lo sono in spagnolo. Noi assolutamente non abbiamo vocali aperte, tranne in Andalucia (dove però le regole sono diverse da quelle italiane)

2. Da noi non ci sono parole che incomincino per s + consonante occlusiva, e non riusciamo a pronunciarle nemmeno. Visto che nell'inglese e in altre lingue si che ci stanno queste parole, per pronunciarle noi mettiamo una e iniziale, e cosí diciamo esport, espagueti, estandar, etc.

Ma come sapete, il plurale si fa con una -s finale. E qui cadete tutti, perche se la difficolta per noi si trova all'inizio, per voi invece è qui, e non potete resistere di mettere una vocale qualsiasi dopo la -s finale.

3. Non ci sono le doppie in spagnolo, quindi meglio non provare a farle

4. E nemmeno la s sonora, da noi e sorda e pulita. Neanche la v si pronuncia; e la b e molto piu soffice.

5. Poi c'è il "non" italiano que in spagnolo è solo "NO". Può essere difficile lo so

Questo per quanto rispetta la pronuncia... vi fa essere graziosi e facilmente identificabili e oggetto di scherzi.

Io sicuro che la prossima volta che lo faccia continuero a chiedere "sigarrete", e mi diranno "ah, spagnolo..."


----------



## Neuromante

Sulla "S" non sono d´acordo. Si parlava qualche messe fa, e nello spagnolo non c´è una regola fissa. Non che gli italiani non la essagerano nell confronto da qualsiasi spanoparlante, ma regola, come tale, non essiste.

Non avette i suoni che corrispondono a "Lla" "Cha" nè quelle con le vocali "O" "U" cosi che metette sempre una "I" fra consonante e vocale.
Cio è: Ditte "Ll*i*a" Ch*i*a"... Anche per via delle vocali troppo aperte 

Una volta mi dissi un italiano, con una parlata spagnola piu che perfetta, che la principale differenza si trova nella cadenza. Voi parlate di seguito senza interruzzioni dal inizio a la fine, e invece noi faciamo come a scatti. Penso che abbia tutta la ragione. Questo e la apertura delle vocali sono a mi aviso le principali diferenze fra le due lingue.


Poi ci sono i suoni che non avette (Fare dire a un italiano "Caja de ahorros" è una de le cose piu dificile che conosco, ancora di piu che farci pronunciare la silaba "gli" a noi  )


----------



## kolya97

...e che vogliamo dire della parola _México_? Pronunciata a volte _mékiko, méjijo _o direttamente come in italiano....


----------



## Cnaeius

Sicanius said:


> Beh, nemmeno io ne ero consapevole prima di studiarlo!  E' normale!
> Per non parlare del fatto che essendo sicialiano io raddoppio spesso le consonanti in posizione intervocalica (anche consonanti iniziali precedute da un parola che termina per vocale) (per es. Fabbio, Maria Rrita, la ddoccia, la rradio)...
> Spagnoli, lo fate anche voi?


 
Non sono spagnolo però ho sempre notato che chi parla spagnolo come madrelingua tende a geminare le r iniziali, a pronunciare spesso correttamente le doppie erre all'interno della parola, pero a dimezzare le doppie consonanti all'interno della parole:
sigaretta pronunciato come sigarreta
materazzi pronunciato (e scritto a volte) come materrazi
ecc


----------

